# אז איך מתמודדים עם כל ההברזות?



## HadarGulash (25/5/13)

אז איך מתמודדים עם כל ההברזות? 
אנחנו בשלב אישורי ההגעה, וממש הרבה אנשים כבר הודיעו שהם לא יגיעו... הרוב המוחלט גם לא טורחים לציין למה...פשוט לא מגיעים.
אני לא רואה איך זוג חברים שלי היה מתחתן, ולא הייתי מגיעה לחתונה ולא טורחת אפילו להתקשר לזוג להגיד מזל טוב ולהסביר למה אני לא באה...זה הזוי בעיניי ומעליב.

כרגע אישרו לנו הגעה 271 אנשים... מתוך 440 מוזמנים.
יש עוד בערך 78 אנשים שלא תפסנו ולא קיבלנו מהם תשובה האם מגיעים...
בסה"כ התחייבנו על 330 איש. ככה שזה הכי גבולי בעולם.
לא יודעת איך הנושא הזה לא יטריד אותי עם החתונה עצמה...

כל בנאדם שלא יגיע מתחת להתחייבות זה פשוט הפסד ענק של כסף שיזרק לפח....איך מתמודדים עם זה?


----------



## רגע33 (25/5/13)

תניחי שכחצי מאלה שעוד לא אישרו, יגיעו 
ואולי חלק מה- 100 שאמרו שלא יבואו כן יגיעו בסופו של דבר? אז לא נשמע שאתם רחוקים מהמינימום. אין שום דבר "הזוי" בלא להתקשר לאדם שהזמין אותך לאירוע ולהסביר למה אתה לא בא, אלא אם מדובר באמת בחברים בלב ובנפש וכמה כאלה כבר יש? אם כבר ההיפך, מעליב שצריך לספק "סיבה מספיק טובה"  כדי לא להגיע וכנראה שגם ככה רוב ההסבירם ישמעו בעיניך כלא מוצדקים והשיחה תגרום לעוגמת נפש מיותרת לשני הצדדים. לפעמים כשנמצאים עמוק בהכנות לחתונה מאבדים פרופורציה ושוכחים שאנשים מקבלים 2-3 הזמנות כאלה כל שבוע בתקופה הזאת, לא תמיד הזוג באמת קרוב לאורח ובשביל חלקם זה לא אירוע כל כך משמעותי כמו שלזוג, אז לא הגיוני להתחיל להתקשר לכל אחד ולהתחיל להסביר את סיבותיו.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

טוב שלא נסחפת 
2-3 הזמנות בשבוע... חחח אולי בשעה? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




ולא משנה כמה הזמנות מקבלים בשבוע או בחודש, ברגע שאת מספיק חשובה לבן אדם כדי שיזמין אותך לחתונה שלו, מן הראוי שאם לא מגיעה לפחות תודיעי לו, גם בשביל לברך אותו וגם בשביל לאפשר לו לארגן את נושא הישיבה יותר טוב. זה לא סוד היום שהזוג צריך לדעת מי מגיע ומי לא בשביל לארגן את סידורי הישיבה. אפשר קצת להגדיל ראש ולהרים טלפון/לשלוח SMS.
"לא הגיוני לתקשר לכל אחד ולהסביר את סיבותיו" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 את מתנהגת כאילו שההזמנות האלו מגיעות מסתם יחצנים של מועודונים חחח זה פאקינג חברים/משפחה שלך. תכבדי אותם טיפה. לא יקרה לך כלום.


----------



## רגע33 (27/5/13)

את שוכחת שיש עוד מעגלי חיים אחרי חתונות 
בר/בת מצווה, חנוכות בית, הורים שמחתנים את הילדים, חסר? כמו שאנשים לא קולטים שכמה שההיריון והלידה נראים להם כזה ביג דייל זה ממש שולי בהתייחס לגידול של ילדים כך גם למרות שחתונה נראית אירוע כזה חשוב זה רק חלק מההשטף של החיים והאירועים לא נגמר אחרי החתונה. אז כן, ילפעמים זה יוצא 2-3 בשבוע בקיץ, במיוחד אם יש משפחה גדולה או נמצאים בתפקיד נ יהולי שאז חלק גדול מהעובדים מרגישים מחויבים להזמין. 
ואם אני לא מגיעה ויש בירור של אישורי הגעה אני אכן אודיע אבל בוודאי שלא אתקשר באופן אישי לכל זוג כדי להתנצל  או לספק הסברים אני לא מגיעה. כן, בעיני זה לא סביר שיצפו ממני לספק הסברים בדיוק כמו שאני לא מצפה שיספקו לי הסברים למה בן אדם שהחלפתי איתו שלוש משפטים בשנה בממוצע מזמין אותי לאירוע, זה מריח מסוג ההזמנות של לצאת ידי חובה.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

אני לא שוכחת כלום 
זה שאני חושבת שמן הראוי להגיב (כל תגובה שהיא, לאו דווקא חיובית) כשאת מקבלת הזמנה לאירוע כלשהוא, לא אומר שאני חושבת שאותו אירוע זה מרכז חייך ושאין לך דברים אחרים יותר חשובים בהווה ובעתיד.
אני לא מבינה את הצורך הזה של כל פעם שלא מסכימים עם מישהו לנסות לסובב את מה שהוא אומר למשהו אחר לגמרי.


----------



## רגע33 (28/5/13)

אז את אמורה להבין שבהחלט יתכן 2-3 בשבוע 
למה חשבת שסובבתי הפוך? את טענת שנסחפתי באמירה שיש 2-3 בשבוע ואני מסבירה לך שזה מה שקורה. 
אולי לך זה לא משנה כמה הזמנות מקבלים בשבוע או חודש, אולי יש לך את הזמן, האנרגיה והרצון לעקוב אחרי כל אירוע של כל מי שדיברת איתו חמש דקות בחודש בשנה החולפת. לי יש סדר עדיפויות שונה. וברור לי שחלק מהאנשים האלה מזמינים אותי לא בגלל שאני "מספיק חשובה" אלא בגלל שהם צריכים "גופות חמות" שיכסו להם את החור בכיס, בגלל תחושה של מחויבות, בגלל שלא נעים להם וכל מיני סיבות כאלה וזה ממש לא נחוץ שאני אגיע או אספק הסברים.


----------



## Hadas 87 (29/5/13)

אם אלו האנשים שמזמינים אותך 
אז זה ממש עצוב ובאמת לא מגיע להם שתספקי להם הסברים.
אני בתמימותי חשבתי שמדובר בחברים או משפחה.


----------



## רגע33 (1/6/13)

בעיני זה לא עצוב אלא סתם מגוחך 
חברים או משפחה - לא היה אירוע אחד שלא הגעתי. אבל הזמנות מתוך נימוס או יותר גרוע - מתוך שיקול כלכלי קר - לא אגיע וגם לא אתקשר וזה באמת חבל שזו התרבות בקשר לחתונות, אבל זו לא בעיה שלי ואני לא מרגישה צורך לרצות. 
אם הקשר חשוב לי מבחינה מקצועית/עסקית או אם זה מישהו שאנחנו לא בקשר קרוב אבל בסך הכל יש לי איזשהי תחושה של קירבה לאדם - אני אשלח ברכה ומתנה צנועה בדואר או אתן להם בפעם הבאה שנפגש.  כי בעיני כן ראוי להתייחס לאירוע משמעותי בחייו של אדם ולא להתנהג כאילו כלום לא קרה. אבל עצם זה שאדם הזמין אותי זה לא מספיק כדי להוכיח שאני "מספיק חשובה", צריכה להיות איזשהי דינמיקה קודמת בינינו מעבר לזה שהוא נתן לי חתיכת נייר.


----------



## Bobbachka (25/5/13)

הי! 
קודם כל אני מניחה שאתם עושים וידא הגעה אנונימי ולכן אני לא רואה סיבה למה אנשים צריכים לנמק את אי הגעתם לנציג האולם/נציג ההפקה וכו'. כשאני לא מתכוונת להגיע אני פשוט אומרת לא- בתור מי שערכה לא פעם אישורי הגעה לא ממש עניין אותי לשמוע אם למישהו יש אזכרה או שהוא בזימבבואה- הם פשוט לא מגיעים ושלום על ישראל.

מציעה לנסות להקטין את הכמות של האורחים ל-300. דברו עם האולם, יתכן וזה יעלה קצת יותר פר מנה, אבל לפחות לא תפסידו 30 מנות.
מניסיון מחתונה שסייעתי להפיק, הורדת ההתחייבות ב-15 אורחים העלתה את עלות המנה ב-5 שקלים. 5*150= 750 לעומת 15*250= 3750...

ולגבי הרגשות... אני חושבת שזה wake up call לגבי חברים מסוימים שתפסת בדרך מסוימת- לך הם נראו כחברים קרובים שלגביהם יש לך כבוד והערכה מסוימת, אבל לאנשים יש סדרי עדיפויות אחרים (שלא תמיד נקבעים עם מחשבה מכבדת) ואת צריכה פשוט לקבל את זה.
לא צריך לריב, לשנוא, להיפגע, פשוט לצנן את הרגשות ואת הגישה. כרגע אין לך יותר מדי מה לעשות בנידון, רק לדאוג שזה לא יפגע לך בהנאה ובהתרגשות מהאירוע. תסתכלי על הנושא באופן פרקטי, דברי עם האולם ונסי לקצץ בכמות ההתחייבויות. אל תסתכלי על האנשים אחד-אחד ובחני מדוע הם בחרו שלא להגיע, זו זכותם, זה כנראה משקף משהו ולכן את צריכה לדעת לשחרר אותם מהראש.

בסוף בסוף, מחשבה שמאוד מסייעת להשתחרר הרי מדובר "רק" בכסף- מה שחשוב באמת הוא שכולם במשפחה בריאים, מאוחדים ואתם מתחתנים!!


----------



## Raspail (25/5/13)

תשובה ממצה!


----------



## nika27 (25/5/13)

לדעתי 
את צריכה לשנות את הגישה שלך. מדובר באירוע פרטי שלך, אנשים שאת מזמינה לא חייבים לך כלום. גם חברות טובות לא חייבות להגיע, לעיתים יש דברים חשובים יותר. אני גם חושבת שאת מעמידה אנשים במצב לא נעים בכך שאת שואלת את הנסיבות לאי הגעה: לעיתים זה כלכלי ולא נעים להגיד, יש כאלו שלא אוהבים חתונות ויש עוד הרבה סיבות. האם היית מעדיפה שאנשים ישקרו?
אני יכולה לתת לך דוגמא אישית, לפני מספר שנים הזמנתי טיול חו"ל כמה חודשים לפני, ופתאום הוזמנתי לחתונה באותם התאריכים. אי אפשר כבר לבטל את הטיול.


----------



## HadarGulash (25/5/13)

פחות מפריע לי הלמה הם לא מגיעים.. 
לא יודעת למה כתבתי את זה...זה באמת פחות משנה. יותר מפריע לי שלא התקשרו להגיד מזל טוב, שהם שמחים בשמחתנו ומצטערים שהם לא מגיעים (לא משנה למה..). בעיניי זה באמת בסיסי.

אם נשים רגע את הכסף בצד, חתונה זה אמור להיות בעיניי אירוע מאוד חשוב, גם למוזמנים, ככה לפחות אני מרגישה שאני הולכת לחתונות של אחרים. ואם אני לא הולכת, אני אתקשר להגיד מזל טוב, או לפחות אשלח הודעה (תלוי ברמת הקרבה כמובן), למישהו היה מספיק חשוב להזמין אותי לחתונה שלו, לי יהיה חשוב לאחל לו מזל טוב.

אני לא אדבר על המוזמנים של החצי, כי שם לדעתי היו לא מעט אנשים שלדעתי לא היינו צריכים להזמין....כמו בני דודים דרגה שנייה ומעלה וכאלה..
אבל כל מי שאני הזמנתי, אלו באמת אנשים שאני אוהבת, גם אם הם לא החברים הכי טובים בעולם, הם כן מספיק חשובים לי כדי שהייתי רוצה לראות אותם.


----------



## dify (25/5/13)

כי זה יוצר מצבים מביכים 
אני עונה לך בתור אורחת פוטנציאלית..
עם כל חיבתי הרבה לחברות מלימודים או עבודה, כאלו שהיו איתי במקום עבודה קודם ולא דיברתי איתם לפחות שנה... העובדה שיש לי חיים עמוסים ושמדובר בהוצאה כלכלית נכבדת מאד, בטח אם אני רוצה להגיע בזוג ולא לשבת לבדי באירוע שאני בקושי מכירה בו אנשים..

אז מעבר לזה שאני אתחמק (הנה, אמרתי את זה הכי בגלוי שאפשר, כולם חושבים את זה, חלק עושים את זה, אבל קשה להודות בזה), אני גם לא אצלצל באותו רגע להגיד מזל טוב. הרי את בעצמך כותבת שאת נפגעת שאנשים מבטלים ללא סיבה, אז את ממש מחייבת אותי להמציא לך תירוץ. ואני לא מרגישה נוח להתקשר להגיד מזל טוב ואז להתחיל לגמגם שקר..

אם את ידידה שלי, אז סביר שעוד ניפגש בימי הולדת או סתם לקפה, ואז אוכל להגיד לך מזל טוב מכל הלב 
אבל הרי שתינו יודעות שזה לא ככה..
חלק מהאנשים ינתקו קשרים עם מי שלא בא לחתונה שלהם. (וכן שמעתי את תירוץ "אני לא מודדת את גודל הצ'ק" אבל עם כל הכבוד, מעטים האנשים שמצבם הכלכלי לא טוב וירגישו נוח להביא צ'ק שמעיד על זה.. הם יעדיפו לא להגיע בכלל)
וחלק מהאנשים שהייתי בחתונה שלהם, לא שמעתי מהם יותר, הם היו חברים דרגה ג' (עבודה, לימודים, צבא ושאר המסגרות הזמניות שבאות והולכות), וכמו שניזכרו בי לקראת החתונה כך שכחו ממני אח"כ.. 

אז את יודעת מה, לי יש מדד, אנשים שלא נפגשתי איתם בקטע החברתי פרופר בשנה האחרונה (קפה, שופינג, יום הולדת, יציאה לפאב/מסעדה, משהו אישי רק אני והם *ולא* משהו במסגרת לימודים או עבודה), מבחינתי אין הצדקה אמיתית להזמנה שלהם, אם הם כל כך מעריכים את החברות איתי אז איך זה שאנחנו לא בקשר של משהו אישי לפחות פעם בשנה?


ושלא תהיה טעות, זה לא נכתב אישית אליך, זה נכתב לכל המזמינים למינהם שלא מבינים למה אנשים מבריזים להם.


אגב, יש לי חבר שבחר לעשות חתונה רק לאנשים שיש לו איתם קשר איתי כמו שציינתי ומשפחה מיידית (אפילו ללא דודים שאין קירבה ביומיום ומדובר במשפחה גדולה שחלקה הגדול לא הוזמן) , יצא לו מה שנקרא "חתונה קטנה" במושגים ישראליים (כמאה איש).. למרות שהוא ואישתו סופר חברותיים.. הגיעו אצלו 100% מהמוזמנים.


----------



## Ruby Gem (25/5/13)

מסכימה עם התגובה הזו.

אני נורא שונאת לתרץ תירוצים, אבל האמת הפשוטה היא שהגעתי להחלטה שאנשים שאני לא בקשר קרוב איתם, וכבר אין שום מסגרת שמחברת בינינו- אין לי מה להגיע לחתונה שלהם. קודם כל, זו הוצאה כלכלית לכל דבר. דבר נוסף, זה גם עניין של זמן שצריך לפנות אליו.
למשל, מישהי שלמדה איתי הזמינה אותי לחתונה שלה. היינו חברות של לימודים, ולא מעבר לזה. אם עדיין היינו במסגרת הלימודים- אני מניחה שכן הייתי הולכת. אבל מאחר וידעתי שאני לא אראה אותה אחרי- פשוט לא הלכתי. שלחתי לה הודעה של מזל טוב אח"כ, שנכתבה באמת מכל הלב.
אנחנו פשוט לא בקשר כ"כ, לא ראיתי שום סיבה לעשות את המאמץ להגיע. 

אני לא יודעת מי המוזמנים שלך, אבל צריך לקחת הכל בפרופורציות. יגיעו לא מעט אנשים שכן בוחרים לעשות את המאמץ, להגיע ולשמוח איתך ועם בן זוגך- וזה מה שחשוב!


----------



## רגע33 (26/5/13)

אם אנשים היו מפסיקים להזמין את המעגל השלישי והרביעי ולפעמים אפילו המעגל השני לא מספיק קרוב - הרבה עוגמת נפש והוצאות מיותרות היו נחסכות לשני הצדדים. גם אין צורך להזמין אנשים רק כי אתם הייתם אצלהם וצריך להחזיר את ההוצאה. 
הקיץ הוזמנתי לחתונה של בחור שאני עובדת איתו רק דרך המייל, בחיים לא נפגשנו! מה בדיוק הייתי עושה שם? לא הייתי מכירה אף אחד. שלחתי כרטיס ברכה+תווי שי לזוג הביתה שבוע אחרי החתונה וזהו.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

צודקת במאה אחוז 
אני שמעתי מחברות שלי על בנות שלא דיברו איתן מהתיכון ופתאום הזמינו אותן דרך הפייסבוק... זה היה פשוט מגוחך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



נורא השתדלתי לא לעשות משהו אפילו קרוב לזה כשבחרתי את רשימת המוזמנים שלי.
הענין הוא שלפעמים קשה לדעת איפה לעצור כי את אומרת "אם אני מזמינה את X אז אולי גם את Y כי הם חברים ואז אויל Y ייעלב..." ואז נכנסים לכל מיני שיקולים כאלו ופשוט לא יוצאים מזה... 
לא קל...


----------



## רגע33 (28/5/13)

אז מזמינה כי לא נעים, הם באים כי לא נעים 
וככה המעגל נמשך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אני חושבת שתעשי איתם חסד אם לא תזמיני ותגידי שהאירוע היה מצוצמם.


----------



## shira3121 (25/5/13)




----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

אז את לא הולכת לחתונות של אנשים מהעבודה? 
אלו אנשים שאת רואה יום יום.. נכון לא במסגרת אישית על קפה. יש עוד מסגרות בחיים ועוד סוגים של קשרים. לא בכולם זה מתאים לצאת לקפה אחד על אחד. עדיין, לא להגיע לאף חתונה מתוך כלל (ואני לא מדברת על אנשים בעבודה שאת רק אומרת שלום בבוקר, אלא על אנשים שאת ממש עובדת צמוד אליהם) לא ממש מנומס לדעתי.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

את הולכת רק מטעמי נימוס? 
איזו סיבה עצובה בעיני


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

הבנת הנקרא  
אמרתי שלא ללכת לאף חתונה של אנשים שקרובים אלייך בעבודה רק בגלל שהם מהעבודה זה לא מנומס.
לא אמרתי ש*אני* הולכת לחתונות רק מנימוס. לא יודעת איך הבנת את זה ממה שאמרתי.
אני הולכת לחתונות של אנשים שמזמינים אותי בדר"כ ואני גם נהנת בהם ומשתדלת לשמח אותם. (מן קטע כזה שיש לי... לא יודעת.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).
לא לאהוב חתונות ולא ללכת לכל חתונה שמזמינים אותך- סבבה לגמרי. לא ללכת ל*אף* חתונה של אנשים מהעבודה שאת רואה כל יום- לא מנומס בעיני.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

אני הבנתי בדיוק מה כתבת... 
אם שיקולי "לא מנומס" נכנסים לשיקולים שלך למה כן ללכת, הרי שזה אומר שאת הולכת בגלל שיקולי נימוס.. זה אחד לאחד מה שאת כותבת...


קצת עצוב לחשוב שמאלו שכן מגיעים, לא מגיעים כי הם רוצים לחגוג עם המתחתנים אלא משיקולי מה יגידו וכמה לא מנומס לא להגיע.. מה שאת כותבת משקף את זה שיש מצבים שאנשים מגיעים (גם כשלא לגמרי מתאים להם) בגלל שיקולי נימוס, מה יגידו ולא נעים... בעיני זה נורא עצוב, להסתכל על האורחים שהגיעו לחגוג איתי ולדעת שאלו היו חלק מהשיקולים שלהם. אני מעדיפה לדעת שכל מי שמגיע לחגוג איתי מגיע פרופר כי זה הדבר שהוא רוצה לעשות ולא כי הוא מרגיש שזה "קנס", מושג שלא אני המצאתי בהקשר של חתונות...

אני יודעת שההגנה הכי טובה זו התקפה, אבל לי אין שום בעיה בהבנת הנקרא, את זו שמכניסה את עניין הנימוס כשיקול, ולכן זה אומר שיש מצבים שאת תלכי רק כי לא מנומס לא להגיע. ככה פשוט, כי בעיניך זה לא מנומס.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

והנה את ממשיכה לסלף את דברי 
זה שזה לדעתי לא מנומס לא להגיע לאף אירוע מהעבודה, לא אומר שזו הסיבה שבגללה אני בוחרת להגיע.
אני נהנת מחתונות, כיף לי להגיע ולחגוג עם אנשים שקרובים אליי ביום יום- זו הסיבה שא-נ-י בוחרת להגיע לרוב החתונות שאני מוזמנת אליהן.
יש אנשים של-א נהנים מזה ועדין בוחרים ללכת. ואז הם פשוט עושים את זה מנימוס.
יש אנשים של-א נהנים מזה ובוחרים ל-א ללכת בגלל זה. זה פחות מנומס לדעתי. 

מקווה שהבנת סוף סוף כי קצת מעצבן שאת מסלפת את הדברים שלי פעם אחר פעם רק בגלל שאת לא מסכימה עם דעתי.
אני לא מסכימה עם דעתך ועדין לא מנסה לסובב את הדברים שלך למשהו אחר שלא אמרת, נחמד אם אזכה לאותו יחס מצידך.

תודה.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

ממש לא מסלפת 
את אולי נהנית ללכת לאירועים של כל אדם, שזה יופי.
אבל את גם חושבת שזה שאני לא אגיע לאירוע של אדם שעובד איתי זה לא מנומס, מכאן שאת חושבת שמה שנחשב מנומס צריך להיות השיקול שלי ושל אחרים ללכת לאירוע.
כלומר את מצפה שאנשים ילכו לאירועים בגלל שאלת מה נחשב מנומס ומה לא.
לוגיקה פשוטה.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

הענין הוא שזה לא מה שרשמת למעלה 
רשמת "זו הסיבה שאת הולכת לחתונות? מנימוס?"
אז עניתי לך, שאצלי באופן אישי זה לא הסיבה כי אני נהנת מחתונות של אנשים שאני אוהבת.
אבל כן, אם לא הייתי נהנת אבל עדין מישהו מהעבודה שממש ממש קרוב אליי (שוב, לא השומר בכניסה לבנין (!) אלא ממש מישהו שאני עובדת איתו צמוד, אוכלת איתו צהריים וכו'..), אז אני מניחה שהיה לי לא נעים לא להגיע.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

זה בדיוק מה שרשמתי למעלה! 
רשמתי שאני מזמינה או הולכת רק לאירועים של אנשים שהיתה לי איתם אינטראקציה אישית מעבר לשעות העבודה/לימודים פעם אחת לפחות בשנה החולפת.
אני לא הולכת בגלל שיקולי נימוס ומבחינתי נימוס זה שיקול ממש ממש עצוב ללכת בגללו לאירוע כשלא ממש רוצים ללכת.

זה מסכם בדיוק את הצד שלי בדיון הזה. בדיוק!


----------



## MirsPuch (27/5/13)

זה לא לא מנומס זה פשוט לא נחמד 
לא לבוא לחתונה של אנשים שאת רואה יום יום...


----------



## dify (28/5/13)

זה גם לא נחמד לדעת 
שאנשים מקבלים את ההזמנה שלך ומתבאסים ורואים בזה קנס.
אז זה לא נחמד, אבל עובדתית זה המצב, עבור הרבה אנשים, שכבר לא חיים את פורום חתונות אלא יש להם חיים עמוסים עם עבודה, וילדים ורצון לצאת לחופשה ושיקולים כלכליים והכל כך מעט זמן שיש להם גם ככה לנוח, הזמנה לחתונה רק כי הם חלק מאנשי המחלקה זה קנס, והם באים כי לא נעים להם להבריז בצורה גלויה ולא כי הם נורא שמחים להגיע... אחרי הכל, תכלס, האם חתונה שונה מערב מחלקתי? לא ממש.. כמה אנשים שמחים להשקיע ערב מחייהם בלהתכונן ולצאת לערב מחלקתי, לשבת כל הערב במוסיקה רועשת ללא בני זוג, ללכת לישון מאוחר מידי על בטן מלאה מידי ולקום מחר בבוקר ליום עבודה? רוב האנשים היו מוותרים על הרפתקאה כזו בשמחה אם הם לא היו חוששים ממה יגידו.. בין אם זה ערב מחלקתי ובין אם זה חתונה של עמית לעבודה...


ואת יודעת מה, בכנות, לא היה ניתן לחגוג עם המחלקה בעוגה וכיבוד בחדר ישיבות בסוף השבוע שלפני/אחרי החתונה? ככה בקטע הסימלי של השתתפות בשמחה בלי לגרום לאנשים לצאת מוקדם מהעבודה, לרוץ להתארגן להתלבש, לעמוד בפקקים, לשבת לבד ערב שלם ללא בן הזוג ובלי לנוח, על הרגלים, במוסיקה רועשת, ועוד לשלם על זה כמה מאות שקלים?
באמת את לא חושבת שחתן כלה שבאמת רוצים רק לשתף בשמחתם היו יכולים לחגוג ככה בקטנה ועמיתיהם לעבודה היו מעריכים את המחווה ואת ההזדמנות לאחל מזל טוב?
איכשהו, בחו"ל, אנשים עובדים עם אנשים אחרים, ועדיין לא מרגישים צורך לעשות חתונות ענק שבהן מזמינים את כל מי שאי פעם עבר בחייהם ובחיי הוריהם, הם לא מרגישים שום בעיה עם זה, הכל עניין של פרשנות אישית, זה לא קשור לנחמדות אלא למה "מקובל" ועובדה שמנומס/מקובל זה כנראה לא סיבה מספיק טובה, עובדה שיש הרבה מבריזים, הרי על זה בדיוק נפתח השירשור (והוא לא הראשון פה בנושא). את רוצה לכעוס על המבריזים? תכעסי. אבל חבל על הלב שלך, הם לא מבריזים כדי לעשות דווקא למישהו, הם מבריזים כי יש להם עוד הרבה שיקולים בחיים, וכמו שהחתן-כלה כרגע מרוכזים רק בעצמם ולא מבינים איך לא כולם קופצים לדום סביבם, ככה אנשים אחרים חיים לפי השיקולים של עצמם שבם החתן-כלה הם לא בהכרח מרכז העולם ויש סדר עדיפויות שונה ודרכים נוספות להשתתף בשמחתם של אנשים אחרים, לא דווקא בלנסוע לחור כדי לאכול עם זרים ארוחת ערב רועשת במחיר מופקע.


----------



## MirsPuch (28/5/13)

האמת לא קראתי הכל 
הפרעת הקשב לא איפשרה לי לקרוא כל כך הרבה ברצף...

מי שרוצה שיבוא ומי שלא רוצה שלא יבוא באמת שיש אולי 20 איש שאכפת לי שלא יבריזו

אני הייתי הולכת לחתונה של מישהו מהצוות שלי כי זה הדבר הנחמד לעשות וכי כיף לראות אנשים שאני מבלה איתם כל יום שמחים זה הכל


----------



## Hadas 87 (28/5/13)

כנ"ל 
חבל שאנשים היום רואים הזמנה לחתונה בתור קנס.
אני לא יכולה להאשים אותם על זה, הודות למחיר המופקע שהם נאלצים לשלם על להגיע לאירוע, והזמן הרב שהאירוע מצריך מאותו אורח לפנות, אבל פשוט חבל לי שזה ככה.
באמת שלי כיף לבוא לחתונות של אנשים שאני אוהבת, ולא נעים לי לחשוב שאולי לאותו בן אדם שאני הייתי שמחה לבוא לאירוע שלו, כשאני נותנת לו הזמנה לאירוע שלי, כל מה שהוא חושב זה "יואו איזה באסה. חבל שאין לי מילואים באותו יום." או כל דבר בסגנון...


----------



## nika27 (27/5/13)

למה זה לא מנומס? 
יש אנשים בעבודה שבקושי אומרים שלום ואני לא בקשר איתם, וגם יש עניין כלכלי, רפואי, אישי ועוד שלא לקחת בחשבון.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

אבל אלף פעם כתבתי שהכוונה שלי למעגל האנשים היותר *קרובים* אלייך במקום העבודה!
אנשים שאיתם עובדים ביחד יום יום באותו צוות, אוכלים איתם צהריים, שיש קשר שהוא קצת מעבר לעבודה נטו וכו' וכו'...
באמת נראה לכן שאני חושבת שצריך להגיע לכ-ל אחד שעובד באותה חברה שלי? 
כמה פעמים אני עוד אחזור על עצמי?


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/13)

אני מבינה אותך 
הרבה פעמים אנשים מעקמים גבה כשהם שומעים את צמד המילים "חברים לעבודה" ומניחים מראש שזו קבוצה של אנשים שמגיעים לאירועים רק כי "חייבים" או שרואים בחתונות של חברים שלהם לעבודה קנס. 

במציאות היום בישראל, רוב שעות הערות ביום אני נמצאת בעבודה ועם אנשים מהעבודה ולצערי - עם האנשים מהעבודה אני נמצאת יותר שעות מאשר עם בעלי. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כי אני עובדת 10 שעות ביום מ-8:00 בבוקר עד 18:00 בערב, ואת בעלי אני רואה כל יום החל מ-19:00 עד 23:00 כשאני נרדמת - וזה כשאין לאף אחד מאיתנו תוכניות. ובסופ"ש שני ימים שלמים. אז כן, הגיוני וטבעי שיהיו אנשים בעבודה שנתקרב אליהם, שיהפכו להיות חברים שלנו ואיפלו, רחמנה ליצלן, שנחלוק איתם חוויות / דברים אישיים. בגלל זה, חברים לעבודה הם לא סתם אנשים, אלא אנשים שאנחנו מבלים איתם רוב שעות היום וכשנוצר קשר עם חבר לעבודה- זה קשר שמתבטא במפגשים תכופים יותר...


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/13)

וכמובן שלא לדבר על אבא שלי 
שעבד באותו מקום 30 שנה והזמין חברים שלו מהצוות לעבודה. 
אז נכון, הם עובדים איתו, אבל הם עובדים איתו המון שנים, הוא היה הנהג המלווה של אחד מהם שקיבל רישיון (חחח) והוא מאד קשור אליהם וחלקם ממש ראו בו סוג של דמות אבהית להתייעץ איתה. 

אז אני יודעת שהרבה פעמים מסתכלים על מוזמנים של ההורים מהעבודה כמוזמנים "מיותרים", אבל לאבא שלי זה היה מאד חשוב.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

אז אני יכולה רק להניח 
שאם את כמוני, אז עם אנשים שבאמת קרובים אליך בעבודה את מנהלת יחסים אישיים גם מחוץ לעבודה. זה אומר שבכל התקופה שעבדת איתם יצא לך להזמין אותם או להיות מוזמנת ליום הולדת, או להציע להם ללכת יחד לראות סרט, או יצא לכם להיפגש עם בני הזוג על קפה. 
ולכן הם כן יענו מבחינתי על ההגדרה של כאלו שהיה לי איתם איזשהי אינטראקציה אישית. אם לא הגענו לזה בכלל אחרי למעלה משנה של עבודה/לימודים יחד, כנראה שאנחנו הרבה פחות קרובים ממה שהייתי רוצה לחשוב שאנחנו.. ואז אני לא מבינה למה פתאום בחתונה אני כן ניזכרת ליזום מפגש מחוץ לשעות העבודה?


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

אז אני אענה לך- 
בעיני לפחות חתונה הוא מעבר לסתם מפגש חברתי או אירוע סוציאלי כזה או אחר. זה אירוע קצת יותר רשמי. למשל לחתונה שלי הזמנתי את הבוסים שלי, ההורים שלי מזמינים את הבוסים שלהם, את החברים שלהם, שלי אישית אין שום קשר איתם. בכלל, מזמינים חוג יותר רחב מאשר רק האנשים שאיתם אנחנו בקשר של לצאת בימי שישי בערב. (ועדין יש לי חתונה מאוד קטנה...). 
ככה אני רואה את זה. ככה זה גם בדר"כ ממש שיצא לי לראות. 
אולי בעינייך חתונה צריכה להיות משהו יותר אינטימי ובגלל זה את לא מבינה למה צריך להגיע לאירועים של אנשים מהעבודה שאין לך איתם קשר גם מחוצה לה.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

אבל אם מזמינים בקטע היותר רישמי 
והקטע של הנימוס, אז לא צריך להתפלא ולהיעלב כשאנשים מבריזים... מאנשים שהוזמנו בגלל סיבות כאלו אני לגמרי יכולה להבין שאין מוטיבציה ושהם לא יגיעו.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

אני לא מסכימה 
אם אני אזמין את הבוס הישיר שלי, (שברור שאני לא יוצאת איתו לקפה אחרי העבודה) שאני רואה כל יום בעבודה כבר כמה שנים, ויש בינינו קשר טוב ואני מעריכה אותו וכו', והוא לא יבוא סתם ככה, בלי שום סיבה, רק כי "לא בא לו", אני כן אעלב, כי זה מראה עד כמה אני חשובה לו. יחסים בעבודה בין אנשים שעובדים צמוד, הם גם יחסים חשובים. אפילו שלא יוצאים איתם בערב. בסופו של דבר, אלו האנשים שאת רואה על בסיס יומיומי, והם אלו שהופכים את מקום העבודה שלך לנעים יותר או פחות. מזמינים אותם כי רוצים לראות אותם באירוע שלך, זה לאו דווקא הזמנה 'מתוך נימוס', כמו שמזמינים את הבן דוד של האבא או משהו בסגנון...


----------



## הברווזה עליזה84 (27/5/13)

זה באמת ענין אישי 
לי היו 20 מוזמנים בחתונה, את מן הסתם מבינה שלא הזמנתי משפחה מורחבת ולא עמיתים לעבודה... כשאח של בעלי התחתן ולא הכיר (ממש תהה כל הערב- מי זה? ומי זה?) 90% מהמוזמנים אני חשבתי שזה מעבר להזוי. לא ממש מבינה את זה, ולכן גם לא הולכת לאירועים כאלה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/5/13)

זה לא נימוס.. זה חלק מהמשחק החברתי 
וזה לא חברים שאני לא אראה יותר לעולם
אני עובדת במשרד של 10 עובדים (לשם הדוגמא), אם מישהי מתחתנת והיא לא הכי חברה שלי אבל אנחנו נפגשות כשהמשרד עלה על האש פעם בחצי שנה או בירה פעם בחודש- מן הראוי שאגיע לחתונה שלה גם אם לא ישבתי איתה לבד לקפה אף פעם... זה פוליטיקות, ואם נרצה או לא נרצה- פוליטיקות מאוד חשובות בחיים ואי אפשר בלי פוליטיקה... לפעמים כמו שמזמינים- צריך להגיע כדי לא להיות בשבוע שלאחר מכן האאוטסיידר במשרד, זה אירועים שמקרבים בין אנשים, ואם אין משהו ספציפי נגד חתונות- אני לגמרי מבינה את הדס והייתי הולכת


----------



## yael rosen (28/5/13)

השאלה המעניינת היא - 
האם חייבים לערב פוליטקות בחתונה שלנו? אני לא בטוחה לגבי התשובה. אני רק חושבת שראוי שנשאל את השאלה. למה פוליטקות מעורבות פחות בהזמנה של אנשים לארוחת ראש השנה למשל? או למסיבת ימי הולדת? למה ברור כל כך לכולם שחתונה היא אירוע עצום מימדים ושכל השכנים, החברים והחתולים שלהם כולם אמורים להגיע? אנחנו, שרצינו אירוע אינטימי נורא (40 איש לכל היותר) נתקלנו בכל כך הרבה הרמות של גבות, ואחרי הרבה כיפופי ידיים הזמנו 120 איש.. ההורים שלנו באמת לא טייקונים, גם לא חברים של כאלה, והפוליטיקות האישיות שלהם מתמצות ב20 חברים עובדים איתם כבר 20 שנה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 וזאת כנראה הסיבה שבגללה לא נתקלנו ביותר מידי קשיים. ועדיין - למה חתונות שנערכות אך ורק עם בני משפחה קרובים וקומץ חברים טובים (טובים באמת) הן עדיין מחזה נדיר במחוזותינו?

אני הזמנתי רק רק רק את מי שרציתי לראות ביום הזה, אנשים שחיבוק שלהם העניק לי שמחה, בלי הגדרות נוספות. מצד שני, מהר מאוד הבנתי שלאבא שלי נורא (!!!) חשוב להזמין כמה מחבריו לעבודה. אחרי שכבר ויתרנו על חתונה של 40 איש, לא ראיתי סיבה שלא לאפשר לו את השמחה הזו. שוב, למזלי כולם יצאו מרוצים והרשימה לא נופחה מעל ל120 איש (עדיין כמות מוגזמת של אורחים לעומת מה שרצינו בתחילה), וזו הייתה פריווילגיה עצומה. אגב.... אם הייתי חוזרת אחורה... הייתיח מתעקשת על 40 אורחים כנראה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (28/5/13)

אולי זה עיניין תרבותי? 
אצלי, לרגע אחד איפשהו ב 98' אמרתי שאני רוצה חתונה קטנה על הים, ב 02' כבר הבנתי שאין מנוס מלהזמין את שלי, גרושתו של דוד שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






(סתם, שלי לא הוזמנה כי היא הייתה ממש כלבה, אבל זה סיפור לפורום אחר)
בכל מקרה... לשבת לעשות רשימת מוזמנים מלאה ב"לא נעים", ככה זה אצלינו, וזה ממש לא קטע פולני- להיפך- להורים שלי יש חוג חברים די גדול, ואם הם נגיד 10 זוגות, מתוכם 7 ממש קרובים- אין מנוס מלהזמין את ה 3 האחרים כי הם כן הפגשים באירועים חברתיים ואי הזמנתם יגרום להם לעשות להורים שלי פרצוף תחת- וההורים שלי שונאים פרצופי תחת. 
עוד דוגמא- בעבודה שלי, התפטרתי מהקפה לפני שבועיים, הזמנתי את כל החברים שלי משם, פלוס אחד שעובדת כבר 4 שנים איתי ואני לא אוהבת אותה, אפילו לא ממש רוצה שתבוא- אבל בשביל הסיכוי שמשהו יקרה ואאלץ לחזור לעבוד בקפה ואצטרך ממנה טובה- הזמנתי, כי פוליטיקה 
את מבינה? עינייני קומבינות. ושאמא שלי לא תספר לך כמה קומבינות יש לה- בדיוק בגלל השיטת "לא נעים הזאת", אם אמא שלי צריכה משהו ממישהו, לא משנה אם זה ראש לשכת רוה"מ, היא תמצא דרך להגיע אליו בזכות זה שהיא מחייכת לכולם, וקוצי מוצי ובוא לחתונה של הבת שלי. 
וחוץ מזה,

פעם פעם כשהתארסתי ואמרתי למישהי שאני רוצה חתונה קטנה, היא אמרה לי לשכוח מזה וכמה שיותר גדול- יותר שמח ויותר כסף. מכולם- היא היחידה ששיכנעה אותי לתת לכולם יד חופשית להזמין את כולם.
אה
זאת היית את


----------



## yael rosen (28/5/13)

אגב חתונה ופוליטיקות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








  http://www.haaretz.co.il/news/politi/.premium-1.2031348


----------



## רגע33 (27/5/13)

גם בעבודה יש דרגות שונות של קירבה 
אני עבדתי במפעל שהעסיק אלפי עובדים ונתתי שירות מדי יום לכמה עשרות אנשים. באופן ישיר עבדתי עם קבוצה יותר מצומצמת אבל כאלה שממש הרגשתי קרובה אפשר לספור על אצבעות כף יד אחת. אף אחד לא חבר בלב ובנפש של עשרות אנשים. וזה מבלי להתחשב שיש גם הזמנות מהצד של בעלי שמנהל ארגון של כמה עשרות עובדים + הקולגות שלו, זה לא רק חתונות יש תינוקות שנולדים, בר מצווה, בת מצווה, ימי הולדת גיל שנה, הורים שמחתנים ילדים, נכדים שנולדים. את יודעת כמה הזמנות מגיעות כל חודש? נראה לך שבשביל הנימוס נוציא כמה אלפי שקלים כל חודש על השתתפות באירועים האלה? עם כל הכבוד, זה פשווט לא סביר שנלך "מתוך נימוס" לכל האירועים של אנשים מהעבודה. וכשאנשים מזמינים עשרות אורחים ממקום העבודה אז אלא אם כן זה החוג החברתי העיקרי שלהם, נראה לי שזה קורה כי בתוך התהליך הזה של ארגון אירוע נוטים לשכוח שלשאר העולם זה בסך הכל עוד אירוע מתוך רבים ולא יוצא דופן או מרגש במיוחד ואז מזמינים גם כאלה שלא ממש צריכים .


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

שוב, קראי שנית את ההודעה שלי 
ציינתי במפורש שאני לא מתכוונת לכל אדם שעובד באותה חברה שאת ואומר לך "בוקר טוב" בבוקר.
אלא רק לאנשים שאת עובדת בצמוד אליהם, אנשים מאותה מחלקה או צוות. אלו אנשים שאני אישית הייתי כן משתדלת להגיע לאירועים שלהם.


----------



## רגע33 (28/5/13)

ואם יש עשרות אנשים במחלקה? 
כולם אנשים שעבדתי צמוד אליהם עם קשרים של יותר מ"בוקר טוב" אבל בלתי אפשרי להגיע לאירועים של כל אחד מהם, מה לעשות.


----------



## dify (27/5/13)

בדיוק


----------



## s0sem1 (27/5/13)

ומה מצחיק? 
שעדיין אנשים נעלבים אם לא מזמינים אותם.
גם אם הם בכלל לא חושבים על לרצות לבוא..


----------



## nika27 (27/5/13)

מה לא מנומס? 
אני לא הולכת לאף אירוע של אנשי הצוות, אני עובדת בצוות של 51 עובדים שכל שני וחמישי יש אירוע. יש עובדים שבמהלך השנה יש להם כמה אירועים, ולי אין אירועים בכלל. מצב כלכלי שלי ממש לא מאפשר מימון אירועים לאנשי צוות, וגם חברי צוות לא חברים שלי ולכן אני משתדלת לסנן בצורה קפדנית מאוד את האירועים.
וגם היום חברה, מחר לא תגיד לך שלום.


----------



## הברווזה עליזה84 (27/5/13)

אני הולכת רק לאירועים של עמיתים לעבודה 
אבל גם קרובים אלי. למשל בשנה האחרונה הלכתי לשתי חתונות של שתי בנות שאני בדרך כלל אוכלת איתן את ארוחת הצהרים, כך שאולי אנחנו לא חברות נפש אבל יש קרבה מסויימת, אנחנו מכירות ויודעות מי מה מו. דווקא לחתונה אחרת של מישהי מהצוות שלי לא הלכתי כי מעבר לענייני עבודה אני לא ממש קרובה אליה באופן אישי.


----------



## nika27 (27/5/13)

בדיוק 
ואני יכולה לספר לך עוד מקרה, של עובדת  שחגגה אירוע פרטי, באותה שנה היה לנו ועד עובדים שאילץ כן אילץ את כל אנשי הצוות לשהתתף באירועים פרטיים של עובדים אחרים, הכריחו את כולנו למסור 50 ש"ח עבור המתנה. היות ואף אחד לא התוכח מסרתי גם אני 50 ש"ח, למרות שלא היה לי ברור למה צריך לחייב את העובדים לממן מתנות לעובדים אחרים. עד כאן טוב ויפה. לאחר מכן הייתי מאושפזת, היו עובדים שהתקשרו לשאול לשלומי, היו כאלו שבאו לביקור. העובדת הזאת שנתתי 50 ש"ח למתנה, אפילו לא טרחה לשלוח ס.מ.ס עם החלמה מהירה.
מאז אני מקפידה יותר להפעיל שיקול דעת, היכן להשתתף והיכן לא.
מותר לנו לא להגיע לחתונות, זכותינו.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

כנ"ל... 
לא קריטי אם הוא בדיוק מהצוות או מהמחלקה או סתם מישהו שאוכלים איתו צהריים... זה כבר הרגשה אישית של כל אחת למי הוא יותר קרוב ולמי שלא.
הנקודה שלי היתה רק- שכן, יש מעגל אנשים גם מהעבודה שהוא יותר קרוב ושכן נהוג ללכת לאירועים שלו.


----------



## yael rosen (28/5/13)

הדס, שאלה פילוסופית 
אני מכבדת כל אדם/אישה שבוחרת לערוך את חתונתה בהתאם לתפיסת העולם שלה. אני גם מבינה שיש כללי משחק חברתיים.. 
אבל - מה קורה כשיש התנגשות בין תפיסת העולם של הכלה/חתן ובין תפיסת העולם שלי כאורחת?
ואני אסביר - תפיסתי היא שחתונה היא אירוע אינטימי, אישי ומשפחתי בעיקרו. אני בחרתי להרכיב את "הקהילה" שבאה ללוות אותנו לחופה מאנשים קרובים ובחרתי שלא להזמין חברים רחוקים יותר. גם לא היו חוקים, לא של קוד לבוש, לא של הגעה למסיבת רווקות/רווקים וכהנה וכהנה - חופש יחסית גדול למקבלי ההזמנות. בין אם אורח מסוים רואה חתונה כאירוע המוני יותר ובין אם לאו, לא נפגע החופש שלו.
אבל, כשאני מקבלת הזמנה לחתונה ממישהי, נגיד מהלימודים (מנגו - הכוונה לא אלייך, תרגעי ומהר!), שאני בקושי מכירה - מה אני אמורה לעשות? האם יש חובה להגיע? אני באמת לא רואה את זה כמוה, וזה מרגיש לא כיף לבוא לאירוע הזה שבו אני לא מכירה ולא מרגישה בנוח עם אף אחד שם - האם אני מחויבת לבוא? האם זה ייחשב חוצפה או חוסר נימוס אם לא אבוא? (הרי אם הייתי באה זה היה לא מתוך השתתפות כנה בשמחה אלא כחובה שמרגישה מיותרת). השאלה היא כנה ולא צינית, אני באמת לא בטוחה מה צריך לעשות במצבים בהם יש התנגשות אמיתית בין התפיסה של מי שמזמין אותי ובין תפיסתי את עולם החתונות. 

בקיצור, אני לא רציתי אירוע רשמי או המוני ולא רציתי שיגיעו אליו מתוך מחויבות פוליטית ואני גם לא רוצה ללכת לחתונות רק מתוך תחושת מחויבות. מצד שני, אני גם לא רוצה שייעלבו ממני, ואני באמת ובתמים לא חושבת שיש ממה להעלב אם מישהי יחסית זרה בחייהם לא מגיעה להשתתף בטקס שנחשב, בעיני, דבר אינטימי יותר- מה דעתך?


----------



## Hadas 87 (28/5/13)

אני מבינה מה את אומרת 
ואת צודקת כעקרון בגישה שלך, שבעינייך חתונה זה אירוע אינטימי וכמו שלא הזמנת מעגל רחוק לחתונה שלך, לא מתחשק לך להגיע לחתונה של חברה רחוקה, רק בגלל שבעיניה חתונה זה אירוע יותר המוני.
את צודקת. זכותך המלאה לא להגיע. אי אפשר להאשים אותך.
כמובן שהמחיר על הבחירה הזו יכול להיות אולי פגיעה בבן אדם השני או לצאת פחות מנומסת (אולי) בעיני חברים משותפים שלכן מהלימודים. אבל בסדר, לכל החלטה שאנחנו עושים יש את היתרונות וחסרונות שלה. בגלל זה יש הרבה מצבים שאנשים שאנחנו מצפים שיבואו- לא באים ולהפך. לא כולנו רואים את האירועים האלו באותו עין. זה לגיטימי לגמרי.
מה שלא היה לגטימי בעיני- זה אם אותה חברה היתה מגיעה לאירוע שלך כשאת עשית אירוע ואז אחרי כמה חודשים שהיא חוגגת תחליטי שזה כבר מעגל רחוק מדי ואת לא הולכת לחתונות ממעגל כזה יותר. זה היה מרגיש לי אישית, בתור הכלה, קצת כפיות טובה. אבל אני יודעת שלא למצב הזה התכוונת


----------



## yael rosen (25/5/13)

בואי נפריד בין שני דברים 
הראשון הוא העלבון האישי שלך, עליו תכף נדבר. השני הוא ההערכות למספר המוזמנים שיגיעו לחתונה וההתחייבות מול האולם. אם אני לא טועה, אחרי שלב אישורי הגעה אפשר לעדכן את מספר המינימום מול האולם, לא? תבדקו איתם מה האפשרויות שלכם ואם צריך תעדכנו את המינימום אחרי סיום אישורי ההגעה. אתם באמת גבוליים אבל לא בצורה מדאיגה במיוחד. לדעתי, תדברו עם בעלי המקום ואין לי ספק שאפשר עוד לשנות 20 איש לכאן או לכאן. 

לגבי העלבון האישי - אין ספק שלא נעים לשמוע שאורחים לא באים לחתונה שלנו. ימים ולילות אנחנו חולמות תופרות מתכננות מפנטזות ורצות וכותבות בפורום, ואז כשאורח אומר שהוא לא בא, זה מעליב. מה גם שאחד הפחדים הגדולים של זוגות מתחתנים הוא ... "ומה אם אף אחד לא יבוא?" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (לי היה ממש חלום כזה). בנוסף, החתונה הופכת להיות כל עולמנו, וממש לא ברור איך אחרים לא רואים אותה כך. אבל - הרי לא תיאמת את התאריך עם 440 אורחייך, נכון? וגם לא התייעצת איתם על מחיר המנה. החיים גדולים ומורכבים יותר מהתכנונים שלנו, ואין לנו מה לעשות עם זה, סביר להניח שמתוך 440 איש, יהיו הרבה שלא יוכלו להגיע. 

אבל מה עושים עם העלבון הצורב? סיפור על חברה מאוד טובה שלא הגיעה לחתונה שלי - בעודי יושבת בסלון הבית, גוזרת מדביקה מתכננת חולמת, אני מקבלת SMS מחברה די טובה - סליחה, לא אגיע לחתונה, אני צריכה לעבור דירה באותו יום... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 SMS? דירה? לא יכולה לעבור למחרת??? הלכתי עם פרצוף נעלב וכועס וברוגז אמיתי כמה ימים. אחרי החתונה חשבתי על זה עוד קצת והבנתי שיש לי שתי אופציות - לאבד אותה כחברה או להבין שכנראה יש סיבות ושהחתונה שלי אומנם הייתה מרכז עולמי אבל ממש לא של עולמה.  לא שווה לי לאבד חברים בגלל דבר כזה. החלטתי לקחת את הסיפור הזה בפרופורציה המתאימה, התקשרתי ודיברנו וקבענו לקפה ואני אספר לה הכל על מה שהיה ונמשיך הלאה. למה? כי החיים גדולים יותר מהאירוע הזה (מותר להגיד את זה בפורום חתונות?!?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 

אז תפרידי בין שני הדברים - בין התחושה הקשה והעלבון שזוחל לו בבטן ובין ההערכות הלוגיסטית מול הקייטרינג והמקום. את האחד תפתרי מול בעלי המקום בנפרד מהרגשות הקשים ואת השני על ידי עבודה עם עצמך ותזכורות חוזרות של פרופורציות - החתונה שלך תהיה מדהימה, מרגשת וערכה לא ייקבע על ידי אדם כזה או אחר שייצא לו לטעום מהסטייק או שלא. תנצרי את אלו שבאים, תסלחי לאלו שלא באים ואל תפסיקי לרגע לשכוח את המטרה של היום הזה (והיא לא התחשבנות מול אורחים).


----------



## The Peanut (25/5/13)

מצטערת אבל הסיפור על החברה המאוד טובה שלך 
מבהיר שהיא לא הייתה כזאת טובה אם היא בחרה (כן כן, בחרה) לא להגיע לחתונה שלך. 
גם אם זה לא אירוע חשוב בעיניה, זה אירוע חשוב בעיניך ואני אישית לא הייתי סולחת לחברה אם הייתה מבריזה לי.

-בריידזילה-


----------



## yael rosen (25/5/13)

אולי 
אבל עכשיו תורי לבחור, נכון? ואני בוחרת שלא להפוך את זה לביג דיל. 
זה נכון שהקשר שלנו לא היה ולא יהיה כזה של מחויבות גדולה ובטח של קשר אישי, אבל אני בהחלט בוחרת לשמר את החברות הכיפית והשמחה. היא לא תופסת חתונות כמוני, ויותר מזה, אולי היו לה סיבות שאותן היא לא רוצה לחלוק איתי? שמעי, אני מניחה שיש הרבה שייבחרו אחרת ממני וגם זה בסדר. זאת הייתה רק דוגמא לכך שאפשר לקחת את נושא הביטולים ולהפוך את העלבון על פיו. אני זוכרת כמה רע הרגשתי על כל הודעה של מישהו שלא מגיע, אני גם זוכרת את תחושת ההקלה הענקית שהייתה לי כשהחלטתי שזה ממש לא העיקר. נהניתי נורא להתחתן והתרגשנו ושמחנו נורא, שמחתי על כל מי שבא/ה וכל מי שלא הצליח להגיע לא קילקל במאום. כנראה זה קשור גם לסוג החברה ולמידת הקריבה, יש חברות כאלו שאם לא היו מגיעות, זה לא היה עובר באותה קלות כמו עם ההיא. אבל מאחר שהביטולים לא הגיעו מהקרובים באמת, גם האכזבה לא היתה מאוד באמת


----------



## butwhy (25/5/13)

מישהי בפורום כתבה (מתנצלת שאני לא זוכרת מי) 
שהיא משתדלת להסתכל על זה בצורה אחרת - 270 אנשים (וסביר להניח שיותר, כי עדיין לא סיימתם עם האישורים) יגיעו לחתונה שלך רק בשבילך ובשביל בן זוגך!
לכל האנשים האלה אתם חשובים עד כדי כך שהם יעשו את המאמץ הזה, כי לפחות אצל חלקם זה בטח כרוך בלוגיסטיקה של בייביסיטר/ לצאת מוקדם מהעבודה וכו', ויבואו רק כדי לשמוח אתכם בשמחתכם.
270 אנשים זה המון המון אנשים שכל כך אכפת להם מכם. תנסי להתמקד בזה


----------



## Raspail (25/5/13)




----------



## Shmutzi (27/5/13)

ממש כך


----------



## לולית23 (25/5/13)

גם אצלינו זה היה ככה 
היו לנו 270 מוזמנים בסך הכל
בסוף הגיעו 180 אנשים
התחייבנו על 200
ובסופו של דבר שילמנו על 190 כי המקום בא לקראתינו
ואת ה10 מנות ספייר קיבלנו בארגז ענקי מלא בחמגשיות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 האוכל הספיק לנו ולהורים ולאחים לשבוע שלם
אז גם אנחנו ממש התבאסנו ופחדנו
אבל בסופו של דבר זה לא היה כל כך נוראי


----------



## מיצי חתולת רחוב (26/5/13)

לא לקחת ללב ! 
אז קודם כל, נסי לא לקחת ללב את עניין ההברזות. 
לפעמים אני מעדיפה לא לדעת למה מישהו לא מגיע מאשר שימציא לי תירוץ כלשהו. 
כשידיד שלי עזר לי עם אישורי ההגעה אז צלצלנו לאחד שעבד איתי, שהאמת ? די הייתי בטוחה שיבוא לחתונה. והוא ענה "אני לא בא, לא בא לי". 
אז אם כמה שאני מעריכה שהוא אמר את האמת, הייתי מעדיפה שהוא היה אומר "לא" וזהו... 
שמחתי שגם אם הוא לא בא, 70 עובדים אחרים כן באו ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (הייתה נציגות מכובדת של מקום העבודה שלי).
אז תסתכלי על חצי הכוס המלאה - 270 אנשים כבר אישרו הגעה וחלק טרם הצלחתם להשיג טלפונית, כך שיש סבירות מאוד גבוהה שגם מהם יהיו אישורים... 

ליתר ביטחון, נסי לדבר עם האולם... אולי הם יסכימו ללכת לקראתכם ?
גם אם זה רק בכמה מנות בודדות (אם את רואה שזה לא הולך תאמרי שיעלו לך את מחיר המנה בכמה שקלים, זה עדיין יוצא יותר משתלם). 
ואם את לא הטיפוס המתמקח - שלחי מישהו שיודע לעשות את העבודה ואין מצב ש"לא נעים לו" לבקש 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! 

ובלי קשר, 
עדיף שהמוזמנים יאמרו לך עכשיו שהם לא מגיעים מאשר שיאשרו הגעה (לפעמים מתוך אי נעימות) ולבסוף לא יגיעו, וזה מרגיז אבל קורה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




בהצלחה!! והמון מזל טוב!!


----------



## הברווזה עליזה84 (27/5/13)

הגעתי מהראשי 
אני מבריזה מדופלמת, יש לי משפחה ענקית והרבה מכרים אבל מעט מאוד אנשים שאני מחשיבה לחברים קרובים, אני מקבלת בכל חודש כמה הזמנות לאירועים של אנשים שבאמת אין לי מושג למה הם מזמינים אותי... אני ממש לא משתגעת על אירועים וחתונות ואני הולכת רק כשאני חייבת, כלומר כשבעל השמחה הוא בן אדם מאוד קרוב, לא סתם חבר או משפחה מורחבת, ובגלל שבדרך כלל אני ממש מתה משיעמום לבד אני תמיד באה עם בעלי לכן זאת גם חתיכת הוצאה, זה קשה להוציא 700-1000 ש"ח כמה פעמים בחודש! 
אם האנשים שקרובים אליך וחשובים לליבך באים את ממש לא צריכה להעלב או לקחת ללב אנשים רחוקים שלא באים, תהי כנה עם עצמך- כמה אנשים הזמנת מתוך נימוס ולא כי את באמת רוצה אותם שם? הרבה נכון? אז אני מאמינה שאלו האנשים שלא יבואו. בכל אופן מקווה שתעמדי בהתחייבות ושיהיה מזל טוב!


----------



## moshavnikit (27/5/13)

חייבת לנצל את ההודעה כדי להדגיש לאחרים 
אל תתחייבו על מספרים מופרזים של אורחים!!!! 
ממספר המוזמנים תורידו 30% ואז עוד 10% למה ככה? לא יודעת. אבל זה בד"כ יוצא נכון ומאוד שמרני. שמרני זה טוב! 

האופטימיות לגבי מספר האורחים שיגיעו עלולה לעלות לכם אלפי שקלים. עדיף להתחייב על פחות.

לפני שסוגרים מקום ומתחייבים על כמות, קודם כל בודקים כמה מוזמנים יש..


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/13)

ומוסיפה 
בהתחייבות הראשונית כדאי להתחייב על כמה שפחות ועדיף 40-30% פחות מכמות המוזמנים (שראיתם מהי אחרי שקיבלתם את רשימות המוזמנים מההורים). 
בחתונות של מעט מוזמנים, למשל 120, אפשר להתחייב על קצת פחות אם יש בעיה עם המקום, כי בד"כ אלו חתונות עם אורחים קרובים יותר, ואז אחוז ההברזה מעט קטן יותר. עם זאת, חשוב לדעת שגם מתוך ה-120 איש יכולים להיות בלת"מים ולכן במקרה כזה שיש 120 מוזמנים, עדיף להתחייב על 90 בערך. 

ממילא, את ההתחייבות הראשונית ניתן לתקן בהמשך, אחרי שמוסרים למקום את המספרים המדויקים וברוב המקומות זה לחלוטין מקובל. הם יודעים שאנשים מתחייבים מראש על מספר קטן יותר של אנשים. אחרי שעושים אישורי הגעה מתחייבים בד"כ על מספר המאשרים פחות הרזרבה שהמקום מעמיד לרשותכם - שהיא בד"כ 10%. 

חייבת לציין גם לכיוון השני שכשסוגרים מקום כדאי להשתדל במסגרת האפשר לסגור עם מקום שיש לו שוליים רחבים מבחינת מוזמנים - כלומר, מקום שמסוגל להכיל קצת יותר אנשים מכמות המוזמנים שלכם ומקום שמאפשר להתחייב על מינימום שתוכלו "לחיות איתו". למשל, אם יש 300 מוזמנים, לא מומלץ לסגור עם מקום שמינימום המוזמנים שהוא מאפשר לאירוע הוא 300 אא"כ הם מוכנים להתגמש ולהפחית את המינימום. לעומת זאת, אם יש 250 מוזמנים, לא מומלץ לסגור עם מקום שהתפוסה המקסימלית שלו היא 250 כי תמיד ההורים או אתם נזכרים בעוד מוזמנים - מה גם שהרבה פעמים, זה אפשרי לערוך אירוע במקום עם כמות אנשים לפי התפוסה המקסימלית - אבל זה עשוי להיות צפוף מדי!


----------



## haych (27/5/13)

מזדהה  
וזה הכי אבסורד, כי לא מזמן היה שרשור על חתונות לקראת חגים ואני אמרתי שבגלל שהודענו על החתונה שנה מראש אנשים יודעים לא לתכנן חופשים.
אז מסתבר שלבן הדוד שלי ולכל המשפחה שלו זה לא מספיק חשוב, והם טסים לחו"ל.
והיום עוד חברה הודיעה לי שהיא ובעלה טסים לחו"ל.
וזה ממש מעצבן שזה קורה כשיודעים את התאריך!
לזה מצטרפות עוד 2 חברות שאמורות ללדת בדיוק בחתונה...
וכל זה כשאנחנו 3 וחצי חודשים לפני, יש עוד מלא זמן להבריז...


----------



## nika27 (27/5/13)

לפעמים 
כאשר מזמינים טיסה או נופש, יש בעיה להזמין תאריכים רצויים וגם לא תמיד נותנים חופש בעבודה, כנראה, שלא הייתה להם ברירה, ואלו היו תאריכים יחידים שהתאפשר להם להזמין.
ומותר להם.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

בוודאי שמותר להם 
ומותר לה להעלב מזה.


----------



## haych (27/5/13)

במקרה שלהם 
בעלה נוסע להרצות בחו"ל והיא מצטרפת אליו. היא עשתה את זה גם לפני כמה חודשים.
ברור שמותר להם (ואליו אני בכלל לא באה בטענות, גם כי הנוכחות שלו פחות חשובה עבורי בתור "הבעל של" וגם כי יש לו סיבה שבעיניי היא לגיטימית מאוד), זה פשוט לא יפה בכלל. זה לא שזה בער בעצמותיה, והיא גם מאוד גמישה בחופשות.


----------



## orangeada (27/5/13)

מבינה אותך. אצלי מסתבר שיש קרובי משפחה קצת 
רחוקים שהזמינו נסיעה לאילת ולא יגיעו!!! מילא לטוס לחו"ל אבל בגלל נסיעה לאילת להבריז מחתונה....??


----------



## haych (27/5/13)

תכלס! הזוי


----------



## דניאל ואורן (27/5/13)

המממ... 
אצלי בעבודה מאד קשה לי לקבל חופש בשביל לנסוע לחו"ל. החופשה שלי מאד יקרה לי וזה קורה בד"כ פעם בשנה בסוכות (כי יש חופש ארוך ולא צריך לדאוג מחמץ. וגם, להורים פחות אכפת שנפספס את ארוחת החג בסוכות). 
עד עכשיו לא הייתה דילמה ואף אחד לא התחתן בתאריך שבו היינו בחו"ל. אבל למשל, את ירח הדבש שלנו, שזה אירוע של פעם בחיים, קבענו סביב חגי ספטמבר והיינו חודש ושבוע בחו"ל (זה הצריך בקשה הרבה זמן מראש לחופש מהעבודה והיה מאד קשה לארגן את זה- זה לא היה יוצא אם זה לא היה על חגי ספטמבר). למזלנו, לא הזמינו אותנו לאף חתונה סביב המועד הזה. אגב, כן היינו בחתונה יומיים אחרי שחזרנו עליה ידענו לפני שנסענו- ובגלל שזה לא נפל בדיוק "באמצע" התקופה של החופשה, גם לקחנו אותה בחשבון וקבענו את התאריכים בהתאם (ושוב, כי זה התאפשר). 

אני יודעת שלמשל על נסיעה שנתית קצרה לחו"ל אולי הייתי מוותרת אם זה היה מישהו קרוב מאד אבל על ירח הדבש, לא הייתי מוותרת כלכך מהר בשביל להיות נוכחת בחתונה. אנחנו מאלו שתמיד מגיעים לאירועים (אא"כ בעל האירוע רחוק ממני מאד מאד) ואנחנו יוצאים מנקודת הנחה שאם בעל האירוע הזמין אותנו - היה לו חשוב שנהיה שם. אבל... יש לפעמים חופשות מיוחדות של פעם בחיים ותקופת החגים היא תקופה מועדת לצורך העניין. 

לגבי החברות שיולדות - אלו החיים וזה לא בשליטתן. אני יודעת שזה מבאס אבל היריון זה משהו כשרוצים אותו, אז רוצים אותו ולפעמים זה קורה מיד ולפעמים לוקח קצת יותר זמן. 
ואגב, בדיוק עכשיו חברה קרובה שלי מתחתנת ויש לנו עוד חברה (שתיהן אגב לא החברות הכי קרובות) שצפויה להיות בחודש תשיעי בחתונה. היא הודיעה שהיא מגיעה- אא"כ היא תלד מוקדם מהצפוי. כך שיכול להיות שחברות שלך בכל זאת יגיעו, גם אם רק כדי לראות אותך כלה (למשל, אם הן ילדו בשבוע 42). 

תראי, בסוף אין מה לעשות, יהיו אנשים שלא יגיעו. אני מניחה שמהאנשים הקרובים - את כבר תדעי מספיק זמן מראש אם מישהו לא יבוא. רק ברחוקים יש תמיד כל מיני שלא באים מכל מיני סיבות. ותמיד גם יש אנשים עם בלת"מים שבאמת מאד מאד רצו להגיע, אבל משהו קרה בדרך.


----------



## haych (27/5/13)

רק להבהיר- 
אין לי שום טענה לחברות שיולדות (למרות שהן נכנסו להריון אחרי שקבעתי תאריך! לא יכלו להראות קצת התחשבות?! סתם 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
זה סתם מבאס כי זה מצטרף לרשימה הולכת וגדלה  של מי שלא מופיע.
אחת מהן תעשה כל מאמץ לבוא, לשניה זה הריון ראשון והיא הסטרית מטבעה וכבר הודיעה מראש שלא תהייה... שתיהן אמורות ללדת באותו תאריך-3 ימים לפני החתונה!

כמו שכתבתי למעלה-זה לא חופש קריטי אלא סתם לתפוס טרמפ על זה שבעלה בחו"ל. היא הצטרפה אליו לנסניעה דומה לפני כמה חודשים. וזו לא חברה רחוקה, אלא חברה קרובה. זה מה שמעצבן. היא התחתנה ואני הייתי בחתונה שלה ובמסיבת הרווקות. אני לא באה להתחשבן, אבל זה פשוט ממש לא יפה.
את בן דוד שלי אני נוטה להבין, כי הם נוסעים לשלושה שבועות ורוצים שהבנות יפסידו כמה שפחות בי"ס, אז הם טסים על כל חגי תשרי. מעליב כי זו המשפחה הקטנה שלי, אבל מתקבל. אבל לטוס לשבוע על חתונה של חברה שלך שידעת טוב מאוד מתי היא? אין לי מילים.
אין לי ספק שככל שנתקרב למועד יהיו עוד ביטולים, בגלל זה כ"כ עצוב לי לשמוע עליהם כבר מעכשיו.


----------



## Hadas 87 (27/5/13)

יש אנשים 
שלא מאמינים שחברות זה ענין של לקבל ולתת.
זה שבאו לחתונה ולמסיבת רווקות שלה והשקיעו זמן וכסף בשבילה- זה בסדר גמור. אבל ברגע שמגיע היום שהיא צריכה להחזיר את אותו היחס ולתת בחזרה לבן אדם שנתן לה- אז היא טסה לחול...
זה כ"כ אנוכי הגישה הזו, שרק האירועים שלי זה חובה להגיע ואירועים של השאר זה בגדר המלצה.


----------



## dify (28/5/13)

אני באמת לא מבינה את התשובה שלך 
מה שאת מתארת זה פרופר התחשבנות. את לא אומרת- הלכתי לחגוג עם חברה כי שמחתי בשמחתה, אלא הלכתי לחגוג ועכשיו אני מצפה שהיא תעשה עבורי כי יש פה יחסי קח-תן ברורים והיא חייבת לי. זכותך להרגיש כך, זה סופר לגיטימי, אבל ראוי שלא נכסה את זה במילים יפות, זו התחשבנות, וכשאת קוראת לה אנוכית אבל כועסת על זה שאת לא קיבלת חזרה מה שנתת, אז זו לא באמת נתינה.. זה בדיוק כמו לכתוב כמה כל אחד נתן בצ'ק ואח"כ להחזיר לו בדיוק כמו שהוא נתן. אותו סוג של התחשבנות בדיוק.


----------



## Hadas 87 (28/5/13)

את לוקחת את זה למקום לא נכון 
זה לא קטע של התחשבנות. זה קטע של ציפיה מסוימת מאנשים שהם חברים שלך.
אני מצפה מחברה טובה שכמו שלי היה חשוב להגיע לחתונה שלה ולמסיבת רווקות שלה/חינה/מקווה/ כל אירוע אחר שהיא בחרה לעשות, גם לה יהיה מספיק חשוב האירוע שלי. כי ככה זה חברים. זה לא אמור להיות חד צדדי.
זה כמו שאם אני אתקשר כל הזמן לאותה חברה להזמין אותה להפגש, לשאול לשלומה, והיא לעולם לא תרים את הטלפון אליי, אני אסיק את המסקנות שלי שכנראה הקשר הזה יותר חשוב לי מאשר לה ואוריד הילוך... אני מאמינה שיחסים בין אנשים צריכים להיות פחות או יותר שוויונים. לא שאחד רק נותן מעצמו והשני רק מקבל.
את רוצה לקרוא לזה התחשבנות- תקראי לזה התחשבנות. אבל זה החיים. לא חושבת שתמצאי הרבה אנשים שרק נותנים מעצמם ולא מקבלים כלום בחזרה ועוד שמחים על זה... זה יותר מדי מתיפייף אפילו לצפות את זה. אין מה לעשות, בכל סוג של קשר בין שני אנשים, ציפיות מסוימות נבנות, נכון שאין חובה מהצד שני למלא אחר כולן ויכולים לקרוא מקרים של אכזבות והעלבויות אבל גם בזה, יש דברים שאפשר להחליק עליהם ויש דברים שהם יותר חריגים. כל אחד יחליט בשביל עצמו מה פחות חשוב לו ומה יותר.


----------



## נטלי ולדמן (28/5/13)

מבינה אותך, אבל חשוב מאוד לזכור 
החתונה שלכם היא שלכם, אתם עושים אותה כדי לשמוח וכדי להכריז על עצמכם כזוג.
תשתדלי כמה שפחות לחשוב על הכסף בעניין של רווח או הפסד, כי באמת שזה לא העיקר כאן.


----------



## mumina1 (28/5/13)

יש לנו בעיה דומה עכשיו 
אנחנו מתחתנים עוד שבוע, הזמנו כ 150 אנשים והתחייבנו על 100, בנתיים רק 88 אישרו ונשארו 20 אנשים שעדיין מתנדנדים ואני מניחה שרובם לא יגיעו.
המון אנשים קרובים שציפינו שיבוא לא באים. מהמון סיבות.. זה נורא מבאס, וגם קצת גורם לי להכנס לפאניקה, מבחינה כספית. (המנה אצלינו יקרה יחסית..)
לא כל כך מבינה איפה טעינו בחישובים..בכל מקרה, אני מנסה להשתחרר מהמחשבות על כסף ולא להעלב מהאנשים, אלא להתמקד בדברים החיוביים.


----------

